# That's a Wrap- 2017



## NWMO1512

Well the 2017 year was not one to write home about in my opinion! I put in many miles and it seemed like the shrooms were spotty. Seemed like the rain and warm weather was right on track so I'm not sure what the cause was. I'm thinking some of the early warm weather in Feb. may have played a role. Either way I went out this past weekend and found this mess (see pic). I left lots of mushrooms in the ground as they were dried up, and what I did find was on the late Northern slopes. I logged quite a few miles this year without the usual production. Even my honey holes only produced minimal amounts. Again I was let down in 2017 as far as overall finds are concerned! Wbu? 

What are your thoughts on the 2017 season compared to years past. I'd rank her a 5/10. But with the weather we had I was hoping for a bumper year! I'm checking out for this year but I look forward to talking to my fellow Missouri shroomers through the year until 2018 is upon us! Best of luck!

I know it's a mushroom forum, but if you kill a big turkey or buck this season or come November feel free to drop a pic!

-NWMO


----------



## joemoris

I had a great year-so far- and picked @12 Lbs. I am pretty sure this last set of rains will produce a few more Morels, but not expecting much quantity. If I didn't work 8 shifts a week, I am certain that I could have broken 20 Lbs easily. Note that I am referring to St Louis County and similar latitudes. Northern Mo still will yield good quantities IMO.


----------



## trotline

I thought it couldn't be worse than last year but it was. Found 0 this year but haven't completely given up. None of my spots produced any, will check one more time soon. I have found them in May before and it has been a strange year. Bad luck started last fall, when I didn't shoot any deer (bow or rifle season). 30 year streak came to an end. Told my wife I used all my mojo getting my daughters first archery deer. Had great hunts with her and pretty sure she is hooked. Will be back out again this fall and would gladly give up any personal success to have another great time. This fall will have 2 daughters out with me.


----------



## kb

trotline. hit spots with heave leaf cover on bottom of slopes


----------



## jetcar

Bad year for me, too. My "early" spot had big old dried up mushrooms at them the first time I checked them, and every other year there would've been some tiny greys at that time. I interpreted that as the warm February weather kicking them into growth mode too early also, just like NWMO thought. Last year was a 3 out of 10 for me, this year is more like a 2/10.


----------



## ms_ morel

trotline said:


> View attachment 1255
> View attachment 1255
> I have found them in May before ... ... ...


I've found them in May, too. SEVERAL times! The May Apples had their blossoms on. The morels I found were always around or in May Apples. I've learned to look in and between May Apple patches and if there are three patches of them to look in the middle of that triangle. Yes, this year has been strange, in deed!


----------



## NWMO1512

Well I know I'm a little late but here's something to help get you through the off months! 22 lbs 10 inch beard. Was an exciting hunt. Feel free to share any turkey or deer this November! Good luck out there!


----------

